# Fritz salt



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I been using instant ocean reef crystals for long time but today BA do not carry it and not many store have them, so price keep going up.

Anyone using fritz salt and what is your experience. Which is better the blue box or the red one.

Appreciate feed back.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Fritz*

give coral reef shop a call i think red can still get it ...fritz is ok ..red i think has higher alk ....


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

tom g said:


> give coral reef shop a call i think red can still get it ...fritz is ok ..red i think has higher alk ....


I did ask Red but he says he is not bringing in any.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Aquarium Depot still has the Reef Crystal. I bought it from them when on sale.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I used to use instant Ocean/Reef Crystals because like everyone i bought them in bulk on boxing day at BA/
I use blue box fritz currently - it mixes in at around 8-9 dkh mostly because i bought a few boxes on sale. That matches what I try to keep by alk at.
The red box i think mixes in at around 10-11 dkh.

My water change volume really isn't enough to make much of an impact on the system parameters so I go with whatever is on sale and buy in bulk.


----------



## kem (Oct 19, 2015)

I switched from D-D salt to blue box Fritz a couple of years ago. No complaint so far. Corals are thriving in both LPS and SPS systems. I dissolves fairly fast and it mixes clearer than D-D. I probably cleaned up my mixing tank only once since the switch. And it's a lot easier on the wallet too.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Are you talking about this salt?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ive been using Fritz RPM since they debuted back in late 2016(?) with a 3 pallet order with a colleague. I LOVE(D) it before hanging up my hoses and buckets in 2018 when TMP prices skyrocketed and SeaChem AquaVitro Salinity became scarce. There have been issues with batches of high alk before they made the Red and Blue types.

Being the weary type, test alk of NSW with Fritz Blue.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

This may help for choosing:

https://aquariumstoredepot.com/blogs/news/best-reef-salt


----------

